# Singletrail-Tour am Sonntag



## Flo17 (5. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

werden am Sonntag mal wieder unseren "Trailhunter"- Klassiker das Brexbachtal unter die Stollen nehmen. Vielleicht gibts ja noch ein paar Interessenten für ne gemeinsame Tour.
Treffpunkt wird wohl so gegen 11:00 Uhr bei Rastal in Höhr sein.

Bis dann Flo


----------



## dave (6. Oktober 2006)

Viel Spass, auch wenn das dann wohl heißt, dass Du doch nicht zur DH-DM nach Bad Wildbad kommst ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (6. Oktober 2006)

Hi Flo,

da wirst Du allerdings mit Sicherheit des öfteren absteigen müssen um Äste und in den Trail gelegte Bäume zu beseitigen!
Ist im Moment sehr extrem, eigentlich liegen jedes Wochenende wieder neue "Sachen", besonders vor und am Drop im Weg!  

Wir werden am Sonntag im Koblenzer Stadtwald unterwegs sein: Fischerpfad, Königsbacher etc.


----------



## dave (6. Oktober 2006)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Ist im Moment sehr extrem, eigentlich liegen jedes Wochenende wieder neue "Sachen", besonders vor und am Drop im Weg!



Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass sich einige Leute über die relativ neue, lange Abkürzung im oberen Teilstück geärgert haben und frag' mich im Gegenzug, ob das auf diesem vielbegangenen Trail wirklich nötig ist ...


----------



## SprungMonkey (6. Oktober 2006)

Nabend,

meine Rede Dave ! Halte mich eigentlich mit Kommentaren hier zurück (bin auch kein Unschuldslamm)   
Die Brex ist seit Jahren meine "Zuhause"  aber derzeit sieht es an manschen Stellen schon recht verheerend aus   Es wird einfach quer durch gesemmelt. Und Serpentinen fahren ? Warum ? Einfach Quer durch brettern  kein Wunder wenn es da Ärger gibt  auch zu recht.

@Dave: Mal gespannt ob wir es dieses Jahr noch mal schaffen ne Runde zusammen zu drehen.

Gruß
SprungMonkey


----------



## Flo17 (7. Oktober 2006)

Hi hatte die Woche Urlaub und bin daher wie früher öfter als Tagesabschluss mal den Römerturm runter. Finde das auch etwas erschreckend wie der Weg ausschaut vor allem bis zu dem Bereich wo er das erste Mal den breiten Weg quert. Diese Abkürzung, sollte Sie wirklich von einem Biker stammen ist absolut unverantwortlich und zeugt in meinen Augen nur von mangelnder Fahrtechnik. Sie stellt absolut keine technische Herausforderung dar, jede schnell gefahrene Kehre ist da anspruchsvoller.

@Dave: NAch gescheiterter Tour mangels Ausrüstung unter der Woche wollen Horst und Ich unsere Brextour nachholen. Horst will außerdem sein Droptrauma zur Seite legen.

Gruss Flo


----------



## Burli (7. Oktober 2006)

Neid, Neid, Neid... weis schon garnicht mehr wie unser Revier aussieht  kann nach Sturz seit Wochen ncht anständg MTB fahren... nur RR  

Trotzdem vieeeeel Spaß.


Burli


----------



## >Helge< (7. Oktober 2006)

dave schrieb:


> Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass sich einige Leute über die relativ neue, lange Abkürzung im oberen Teilstück geärgert haben und frag' mich im Gegenzug, ob das auf diesem vielbegangenen Trail wirklich nötig ist ...



Ich stimme euch da absolut zu!
Ich bin selbst der Meinung das der "alte" Trail eigentlich genug Abwechslung bietet und die neuen Abkürzungen nicht nötig sind und nur mehr Ärger provozieren!
Und das ist echt schade, denn der Römerturm Trail gehört immer noch zu meinen Favourites!


----------



## dave (7. Oktober 2006)

SprungMonkey schrieb:


> @Dave: Mal gespannt ob wir es dieses Jahr noch mal schaffen ne Runde zusammen zu drehen.



bin in zwei wochen wieder im lande. also, vielleicht traditionell am so morgen den 22.10. im brexbachtal?  



Flo17 schrieb:


> @Dave: NAch gescheiterter Tour mangels Ausrüstung unter der Woche wollen Horst und Ich unsere Brextour nachholen. Horst will außerdem sein Droptrauma zur Seite legen.



dann haut rein jungs!



Burli schrieb:


> Neid, Neid, Neid... weis schon garnicht mehr wie unser Revier aussieht  kann nach Sturz seit Wochen ncht anständg MTB fahren... nur RR



gute besserung, aber was hast du dir denn getan? 
ich werd' morgen auch 'ne runde RR fahren. muss unbedingt mal wieder was für die kondition tun! und danach geht's auf zur DH-DM!


----------



## Burli (7. Oktober 2006)

@Dave: guckst du http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=231749


Burli


----------



## dave (7. Oktober 2006)

ne, oder?!  genau das gleiche ist einem kumpel vor kurzem passiert. er wurde letztens operiert und ist diesen mi aus dem krankenhaus entlassen worden.
na ja, auch diese zeit geht wieder vorüber und wie ich sehe bist du trotzdem noch hochmotiviert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SprungMonkey (8. Oktober 2006)

Moin, Moin,

@Dave: Ja das könnte doch passen  nächste Woche sind wir beim Wasgau M.  aber dann das WE steht noch nix an.

Dave du hast geschrieben RR ? Jetzt sag nicht du hast dir ein RR zugelegt    ? Oder meinst du dein Rocky ?

So long
Markus


----------



## >Helge< (8. Oktober 2006)

dave schrieb:


> bin in zwei wochen wieder im lande. also, vielleicht traditionell am so morgen den 22.10. im brexbachtal?



Könntet ihr dann noch die Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt bekannt geben?
Hätte wennn nichts dazwischen kommt auch Interesse mitzufahren!


...und viel Spaß bei der DH-DM!


----------



## >Helge< (8. Oktober 2006)

Burli schrieb:


> Neid, Neid, Neid... weis schon garnicht mehr wie unser Revier aussieht  kann nach Sturz seit Wochen ncht anständg MTB fahren... nur RR
> 
> Trotzdem vieeeeel Spaß.
> 
> ...



Das hatte ich auch schon! 

Insgesamt 3 Monate konnte ich nicht biken gehen.. 

Bei mir ist allerdings ein elastisches Band das sich nach einiger Zeit auflöst eingesetzt worden, so ist mir die zweite OP gespart geblieben!

@FLO (+DAVE):

Haben wir uns ja doch noch erwischt heute, wenn auch leider zu spät!
Wie gesagt würde ich wenn nichts dazwischen kommt am 22. mitfahren, da kann ich dann mit Sicherheit meine Fahrtechnik mal aufpolieren!


----------



## dave (8. Oktober 2006)

SprungMonkey schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> @Dave: Ja das kÃ¶nnte doch passen â¦ nÃ¤chste Woche sind wir beim Wasgau M. â¦ aber dann das WE steht noch nix an.





>Helge< schrieb:


> Wie gesagt wÃ¼rde ich wenn nichts dazwischen kommt am 22. mitfahren, da kann ich dann mit Sicherheit meine Fahrtechnik mal aufpolieren!



ok, dann schauen wir doch mal in zwei wochen! 
ich bin nÃ¤chstes we Ã¼brigens mit laurent in innsbruck, wenn's wetter passen sollte ... 



SprungMonkey schrieb:


> Dave du hast geschrieben RR ? Jetzt sag nicht du hast dir ein RR zugelegt    ? Oder meinst du dein Rocky ?



keine sorge, das rocky natÃ¼rlich!


----------



## Airhaenz (13. Oktober 2006)

Ich hab mir den Termin auch mal aufgeschrieben..die Tour im Juli hat einfach Lust auf mehr gemacht..

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## dave (13. Oktober 2006)

Ah, cool! Ich kann allerdings leider nur bis mittags. 
Warste eigentlich beim MAXCTrial?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (13. Oktober 2006)

dave schrieb:


> Ah, cool! Ich kann allerdings leider nur bis mittags.
> Warste eigentlich beim MAXCTrial?



Wie immer kam alles anders. Ich war die ganze letzte Woche in Lenzerheide(zwar kalt aber, trocken) und hab auf dem Rückweg noch beim Felix in Todnau reingeschaut. 
Hoffe die Piste bleibt erhalten, ist in meinen Augen ein richtiger Flowtrail.


----------



## Flo17 (18. Oktober 2006)

Also Dave und ich haben uns gerade abgesprochen, da dass Wetter für Sonntag ganz ok ausschaut werden wir die Brexbachtalrunde drehen.
Treffpunkt ist voraussichtlich um 10:00Uhr auf dem Parkplatz Rastal in Höhr-Grenzhausen. Wer Lust hat mitzukommen ist gerne willkommen? 
Gruss Flo


----------



## Airhaenz (19. Oktober 2006)

Flo17 schrieb:


> Also Dave und ich haben uns gerade abgesprochen, da dass Wetter für Sonntag ganz ok ausschaut werden wir die Brexbachtalrunde drehen.
> Treffpunkt ist voraussichtlich um 10:00Uhr auf dem Parkplatz Rastal in Höhr-Grenzhausen. Wer Lust hat mitzukommen ist gerne willkommen?
> Gruss Flo




Hoffe mal das ich es auch schaffe am Sonntag da zu sein. 
Flo, kannst du mir nen Straßennamen nennen, an dem der Parkplatz ist - sonst find ich den nicht..

Bedankt, Jochen


----------



## Flo17 (19. Oktober 2006)

Hi Jochen,
ist ganz einfach zu finden fährst aus Richtung Köln bis zum Dernbacher Dreieck die A3 dann auf die A48, die erste Ausfahrt ist Höhr-Grenzhausen. Diese abfahren, dann kommst du an einen Kreisel nimmst die erste Ausfahrt nach 500m siehst du rechts die Firma Rastal kurz darauf kommt der Parkplatz.
Gruss Flo


----------



## dave (19. Oktober 2006)

Schau mal hier, Ecke Am Zoll-L307:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d....655325&spn=0.00453,0.014784&t=h&om=1&iwloc=A


----------



## Airhaenz (20. Oktober 2006)

Besten Dank. Dann kann ja nichts mehr schief gehen.


----------



## dave (20. Oktober 2006)

mist, ich muss am sonntag nun doch schon um ca. 12 uhr zurück sein. werd' daher bereits um 9 uhr zur tour aufbrechen.
wie sieht's denn bei euch zu der zeit aus ...? könnte eventuell auch eine schleife drehen und dann später zu euch dazustoßen.


----------



## Flo17 (21. Oktober 2006)

Hi

also mir wäre 10:00 Uhr beim Rastal schon recht, zumal meine Freundin heut abend mit mir noch zu nem Trickfilmfestival in Wiesbaden will und ich dann erst morgen früh käme. Die Klassiker Trails packen wir ja auf jeden Fall in zwei Stunden. Das Wetter schaut auch gut aus http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7000&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=48804 

Gruss Flo


----------



## SprungMonkey (21. Oktober 2006)

Nabend,

10:00 sollte ich eigentlich schaffen. Was ist mit dir Dave ? Du fährst dich ab 9:00 schon mal müde   und kommst dann um 10:00 am Parkplatz vorbei ?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## WW-Horst (21. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Flo,

mache das mal vom Wetter abhängig. Wenn ich nicht da bin, nicht warten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (21. Oktober 2006)

Forumsschluckauf


----------



## Airhaenz (21. Oktober 2006)

Forumsschluckauf


----------



## Airhaenz (21. Oktober 2006)

N'abend,

also ich bin morgen um 10, kalt und ungedehnt, am Treffpunkt.

Bis dann, Jochen


----------



## dave (21. Oktober 2006)

@markus:
ich werd' zuvor schon mal eine runde über isenburg fahren und bin dann um 10.30 uhr oben beim kaiserstuhl ... hoffentlich!


----------



## >Helge< (21. Oktober 2006)

Also ich kann leider noch nicht absehen ob es morgen wirklich klappt und ich es zeitig schaffe!  

@ Dave:

Welche Trails sollen denn überhaupt gefahren werden?



SprungMonkey schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> 10:00 sollte ich eigentlich schaffen. Was ist mit dir Dave ? Du fährst dich ab 9:00 schon mal müde   und kommst dann um 10:00 am Parkplatz vorbei ?
> 
> ...



Hallo Markus!

Wann und wo würdest Du denn in Neuwied losfahren?


----------



## Flo17 (21. Oktober 2006)

Hi Helge,
also in Planung sind zunächst mal Kaiserstuhl, Sängerplatz und Römerturm. Weiter möglich sind Hausenborn, Hasenpfad oder Schwanenteich.
Ich werde so gegen 9:30 in Sayn losradeln. Denke wir werden dann gegen 11:00 Uhr- 11:15 Uhr am Römerturm sein.
Gruss Flo


----------



## schnellejugend (21. Oktober 2006)

Kann ich mich bei euch anhängen? Wäre dann auch um 10 bei Rastal. Das war doch der Treffpunkt.


----------



## Flo17 (22. Oktober 2006)

Gerne jeder Mitfahrer ist willkommen bis 10:00 Uhr.
Gruss Flo


----------



## paddiee (22. Oktober 2006)

ahh...ich ärgere mich, habe das hier erst zu spät gesehen. schade! komme nämlich selbst aus bendorf und bin heute alleine am römerturm gehfahren. Hoffe das macht ihr öfters...da alleine fahren nicht so wirklich das wahre ist 



gruß paddiee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (22. Oktober 2006)

@ Dave:

Essen noch rechtzeitig auf den Tisch gekommen?  

@ All:

Nett Tour heute, schade dass ich den Rest nicht mehr mitfahren konnte,war bestimmt noch interessant!


----------



## Airhaenz (22. Oktober 2006)

War wieder nett heute,

danke an den Guide. Und die netten Mitfahrer. 

Bis bald mal wieder hier oder da! Jochen


----------



## Flo17 (23. Oktober 2006)

Denke auch, dass es eine gute Tour war. Auch wenn ich danach ganz gut platt war. Nachdem ich heute mal wieder 500km im Auto gehockt habe, dachte ich was war das gestern für ein schöner Tag.
Nächstes WE werde ich übrigens Samstag wohl fahren wo steht noch nicht fest.
Bis dann Gruss Flo


----------



## dave (23. Oktober 2006)

>Helge< schrieb:


> @ Dave:
> Essen noch rechtzeitig auf den Tisch gekommen?



na ja, nur ca. 40 min zu spät. aber dafür schmeckt's dann um so besser! 

und wo seid ihr noch langgefahren?


----------



## dave (23. Oktober 2006)

Flo17 schrieb:


> Nächstes WE werde ich übrigens Samstag wohl fahren wo steht noch nicht fest.



wie wär's denn mal wieder in der pfalz?!


----------



## >Helge< (23. Oktober 2006)

dave schrieb:


> na ja, nur ca. 40 min zu spät. aber dafür schmeckt's dann um so besser!



Na dann !  



dave schrieb:


> ...und wo seid ihr noch langgefahren?



....na Deine Prognose nach dem Römerturm bezüglich FLO´s Vorhaben ist dann auch noch eingetroffen... 

Ich habe mich aber wohl morgens auf dem Weg in die Brex etwas verausgabt um FLO noch zu erwischen und war wirklich nicht mehr in der Lage noch den Rest mitzufahren! ...obwohl ich da gerne noch dabei gewesen wäre!
Ich hätte wahrscheinlich doch besser etwas gefrühstückt und mir mit dem Weg nach Sayn etwas Zeit lassen sollen!
Vielleicht waren die Muskeln übersäuert oder so, denn ich hatte noch nie solche Probleme mit den Beinen!
...bin wirklich gerade noch so nach Hause gekommen!  



dave schrieb:


> ...wie wär's denn mal wieder in der pfalz?!



Die Pfalz hatten wir eigentlich diesen Sommer auch mal auf dem Programm, aber wie Du ja weißt hatte ich einige Probleme mit den Reklamationen an meinem Rad!
Schade das ich am nächsten Wochenende arbeiten muss, aber ich denke ich werde tourentechnisch bestimmt noch mal auf euch zurück kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (24. Oktober 2006)

Flo17 schrieb:


> Nächstes WE werde ich übrigens Samstag wohl fahren wo steht noch nicht fest.
> Bis dann Gruss Flo



Dito - freue mich jetzt schon wieder auf naechste Mal auf dem Raedchen. Wetterbericht sieht ja noch recht mau aus - wo wird sich dann also kurzfristig entscheiden.


----------

